# Christmas Gifts IV - All Gone!



## ksbman (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, I just got home from work, so lets go!

Here's the order in which the winners get to choose -

1. mchlwise - #1 Surefire G2Z
2. carbine15 - #4 Surefire E1L
3. Edro - #3 Surefire E2L
4. Noxonomus - #6 2AA fivemega MiniMag
5. cutlerylover - #21 Surefire E2W-BY
6. AloneInTheDark - #17 Fenix P1Dn & #64 MityLite 1900
7. Newuser01 - #18 Fenix P1Db & #32 MityLite 1900
8. D-Dog - #19 Jil Inteli JCR2 IT & #34 River Rock 2AA 
9. jmw19 - #15 Fenix L0P-SE & Pass
10. mossyoak - #2 DSpeck Firefly & #67 Black Diamond Moonlight
11. Waffle - #20 Surefire E1W-BY & #66 Black Diamond Moonlight
12. Southernwayfarer - #28 Surefire G2 
13. legtu - #16 Fenix L0P-SE & #38 Brinkman Maxfire LX 
14. rinali - #29 Surefire E2E Executive Elite & #47 Craftsman 1W headlamp 
15. smurf_boi - #27 Inova T2 & #69 Elektro Lumens Anglehead
16. JOshooter - #43 U*Image Versatile Kit & #7 Streamlight Septor
17. DrifT3R - #39 Surefire G2 & #24 2 green 1.55x5 mm vials
18. vizlor - #46 Surefire G2 & Pass
19. Kryosphinx - #65 Brinkman Maxfire LX & #23 2 green 1.55x5 mm vials 
20. Neg2LED - #42 Luxeogen LR12 3W & #22 2 green 1.55x5 mm vials
21. liteMANIAC - #44 $20 gift certificate &  Pass
22. phoneguy - #8 Fenix L1P & #40 Fenix E0
23. sskyy - #35 Inova T2 & #70 County Comm Ultra-G
24. flash_bang - #41 PentagonLight PX1 & #41 Princeton Tec Tec40 
25. Nomad - #12 Fenix L2S & #63 6 1/2D NiMH cells
26. Lobo - #13 Fenix V1 & #33 River Rock LED Lantern 
27. Narpho - #68 eternaLight EliteXRay &  #31 Nuwai 3 Watt LED
28. T4R06 - #9 Fenix L1P & #11 Fenix L1S
29. M.TEX - #45 Luxeogen LR12 3W & #14 Fenix E0n
30. FredM - #10 Fenix L1P & #36 Surefire G2
31. Jerb - #25 Fenix E0b & #5 Pelican 2680
32. persoontje - #26 Surefire G2 & #30 Fenix L0P

And here's what they get to choose-

1. *Gone - to mchlwise*  Surefire G2Z, Tan, w/  3 watt drop-in, SF SC1, and P61, donated by ksbman. 
2. *Gone - to mossyoak* DSpeck Firefly, donated by ksbman. 
3. *Gone - to Edro* Surefire E2L, donated by ksbman.
4. *Gone - to carbine15* Surefire E1L, donated by ksbman.
5. *Gone - to Jerb* Pelican 2680 HeadsUp Lite Recoil LED Headlamp, kinda heavy, donated by ksbman.
6. *Gone - to Noxonomus* 2AA fivemega MiniMag with Nexgen 750mA UX1L Sandwich, donated by ksbman.
7. *Gone - to JOshooter* Streamlight Septor LED Headlamp, used, has sat in my toolbox at work for the past few years, donated by ksbman.
8. *Gone - to phoneguy* Fenix L1P, donated by 4sevens.
9. *Gone - to T4R06* Fenix L1P, donated by 4sevens.
10. *Gone - to FredM* Fenix L1P, donated by 4sevens.
11. *Gone - to T4R06* Fenix L1S, donated by 4sevens.
12. *Gone - to Nomad* Fenix L2S, donated by 4sevens.
13. *Gone - to Lobo* Fenix V1, donated by 4sevens.
14. *Gone - to M.TEX* Fenix E0n, donated by 4sevens.
15. *Gone - to jmw19* Fenix L0P-SE, donated by 4sevens.
16. *Gone - to legtu* Fenix L0P-SE, donated by 4sevens.
17. *Gone - to AloneInTheDark* Fenix P1Dn, donated by 4sevens.
18. *Gone - to Newuser01* Fenix P1Db, donated by 4sevens.
19. *Gone - to D-Dog* Jil Inteli JCR2 IT , donated by jeffb.
20. *Gone - to Waffle* Surefire E1W-BY (Winelight), donated by OpticsHQ.
21. *Gone - to cutlerylover* Surefire E2W-BY (Winelight), donated by OpticsHQ.
22. *Gone - to Neg2LED* 2 green 1.55x5 mm vials, donated by [email protected].
23. *Gone - to Kryosphinx* 2 green 1.55x5 mm vials, donated by [email protected].
24. *Gone - to DrifT3R* 2 green 1.55x5 mm vials, donated by [email protected].
25. *Gone - to Jerb* Fenix E0b, donated by billybright.
26. *Gone - to persoontje* Surefire G2, black, donated by RAF_Groundcrew.
27. *Gone - to smurf_boi* Inova T2, donated by Chris201W.
28. *Gone - to Southernwayfarer* Surefire G2, w/ P60 & P61, donated by Visible EM Wave.
29. *Gone - to rinali* Surefire E2E Executive Elite , donated by Vinnyp.
30. *Gone - to persoontje* Fenix L0P, donated by Vinnyp.
31. *Gone - to Narpho* Nuwai 3 Watt LED, black, donated by bwm.
32. *Gone - to Newuser01* Pelican MityLite 1900, blue, donated by Kryosphinx.
33. *Gone - to Lobo* River Rock LED Lantern , donated by jbfla.
34. *Gone - to D-Dog* River Rock 2AA, donated by Lee1959. (Not sure if picture is right - ksbman)
35. *Gone - to sskyy* Inova T2, donated by underdust.
36. *Gone - to FredM* Surefire G2, OD, donated by GarageBoy.
37. *Gone - to flash_bang* Princeton Tec Tec40 , donated by simonsays.
38. *Gone - to legtu* Brinkman Maxfire LX , donated by LightHearted.
39. *Gone - to DrifT3R* Surefire G2, pick your color, light will ship from Lighthound, donated by carrot .
40. *Gone - to phoneguy* Fenix E0, donated by AFAustin .
41. *Gone - to flash_bang* PentagonLight PX1, donated by tacticalsupply.com.
42. *Gone - to Neg2LED* Luxeogen LR12 3W , donated by Flame.
43. *Gone - to JOshooter* U*Image Versatile Kit, donated by nekomane .
44. *Gone - to liteMANIAC* $20 gift certificate for fenix-store.com, donated by greenLED.
45. *Gone - to M.TEX* Luxeogen LR12 3W , donated by Christoph.
46. *Gone - to vizlor* Surefire G2, pick your color, light will ship from Lighthound, donated by jgdawes.
47. *Gone - to rinali* Craftsman 1W headlamp, 3-position switch(red led-white low-white high), & Craftsman 4AA 5 LED SS flashlight. 3 position switch on the flashlight (1 LED, 4 LED, 5 LED), donated by LEDninja.
48-62. E.T. magnet, donated by greenlight. (Click here if you would like one.)
63. *Gone - to Nomad* 6 1/2D 4000mAh, button top NiMH cells w/ a plastic battery holder for charging, donated by JimmyM.
64. *Gone - to AloneInTheDark* Pelican MityLite 1900, blue, donated by Paul6ppca.
65. *Gone - to Kryosphinx* Brinkman Maxfire LX  w/  3 watt drop-in, donated by litho123 .
66. *Gone - to Waffle* Black Diamond Moonlight LED Headlamp, old style (one brightness setting), donated by ksbman.
67. *Gone - to mossyoak* Black Diamond Moonlight LED Headlamp, old style (one brightness setting), donated by ksbman.
68. *Gone - to Narpho* eternaLight EliteXRay, donated by ksbman.
69. *Gone - to smurf_boi* Elektro Lumens Anglehead, OD, 1 watt LED, 24 hours full brightness, donated by ksbman.
70. *Gone - to sskyy* County Comm Ultra-G (scroll down), donated by ksbman.

I'd like to thank all the Santas who donated a gift for the give-away. :thanks::bow:

RULES- Don’t take a light just because it is free. If you have no use for what is available when it is your turn to choose, leave it for the next person. Please be considerate.

The first person on the list picks which light he wants and posts his choice. The second person then makes his choice from what's left and posts what he's chosen. And so on.

Once we get to the bottom of the list there will still be some lights left over. We'll just run the list again, this time in reverse order, starting from the bottom and working up until all the lights are gone.

I will update the list to reflect what's been chosen already, but you don't have to wait on me. Just read the post ahead of yours and choose accordingly.

The process will take a few days because I won't notify you when it's your turn. You'll just have to check the thread to see when you're up. If it's been your turn for a couple days and you haven't chose yet, I will send you an e-mail and/or a PM. If I still haven't heard from you, you will be skipped over.

After you've chosen a light, send an e-mail or PM with your address to the person who donated the light and we'll mail your light to you.

And it's not too late to be added to the bottom of the list if you qualify.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! :santa: 


*****************************************************************************


This is year four for the Christmas Give-away and this year I’m doing it the same way as last year.

I asked other CPF members to donate a light (or whatever) that they are not using, and have received replies from a few good CPF’ers.

Thursday, November 23rd, I will draw names from a hat of those whom ask to be considered in this thread.

The first person drawn gets to choose one light. The second person drawn gets to choose one light from what’s left, and so on and so forth.

I won’t mention what lights are available until after the drawing. 

Here are my rules-

-This offer is open to those active members of the CPF community who cannot afford to buy one of these lights themselves, whether it be because they have no job, no disposable income, or are still in school. 

- If you have a few ‘high end’ lights, but don't have any cash at the moment, you don't qualify.
- If you just don’t want to spend your own money, you don’t qualify.
- If you just want another light to add to your collection, you don’t qualify.
- If you aren’t registered at CPF before this post, you don’t qualify.
- If you haven’t posted at CPF in the last 6 months before this post, you don’t qualify.

PLEASE do not ask to be considered just because you do not want to spend your own money. Let someone who truly is in need have a chance to get a light. 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Rando (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

Not asking to be included, just want to say :goodjob: and good idea!


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts VI*

i would like to be included if you dont mind. thanks


----------



## Southernwayfarer (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

I would also like to be included. Thanks.


----------



## D-Dog (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

I am currently a student (11th grade) and sadly don't have any source of steady income (I refuse to babysit ). The only 2 lights Scropion 500r and X990 I have were either a birthday gift (r500), or a gift from my parrents 
Please include me in this drawing.

Hopefully in years to come, I can give back to such a great community of flashlight lovers


----------



## Edro (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

Respectfully requesting to be considered. Thanks.


----------



## T4R06 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

id like to join, ksbman i think i just send you a pm before. thanks


----------



## mchlwise (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

I'd like to be considered in the "no disposable income" category.

I'm almost 38 years old. I was married for 11 years and had 2 girls. Their mom met someone on the internet and abandoned the 3 of us to move to Spain to live with him. I raised our girls alone for over 2 years. About 3 years ago, I met a wonderful lady who was the single mother of 1 young boy. She didn't have much, and was raising him on her own since dad was totally unresponsible. We got married in August of '04, and had another child together in January of this year. We both decided it was best for our kids if she stayed at home to give them a stable environment to come home to, and so she and not the daycare could raise the baby. She has a job that she can do from home, but it only brings in less than $300/mo. Needless to say, between the monetary difficulties of both of our past lives and raising 4 kids (now 15, 12, 9, and 10 mo.), our financial situation doesn't leave a lot of room for "goodies" right now. 

I've got an appreciation for a nice flashlights. The lights in my sig I've been fortunate enough to acquire little by little, $30 or $40 at a time. I drooled over the Fenix L0Pti, but there's no way I could afford to spend $100 on a light. Heck, the "closeout" on the all-black JetBeams at $44 is the only way I'd ever have been able to get my hands on a light of that quality, and even that was a stretch.

I'm not looking for pity or sympathy, we're doing o.k. and will "make it" someday. But if someone is kind enough to donate an old high-end light to someone who would never have one otherwise, I'll happily give it a good home.


----------



## Narpho (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I would also like to be included. Thanks.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

I'd like to be included!


----------



## flash_bang (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

I would like to be included as well


----------



## cheapo (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

this is a really good raffle, i enjoyed it last year.... somehow i managed to get the cash together for a u2, so i wont participate, but good luck to all who do!

-David


----------



## Coop (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

Good work ksbman! 

I'm not 'rich' enough to donate, but certainly not needy enough to receive a light this way. A big thumbs up :twothumbs to you ksbman! for making this happen!


----------



## Lobo (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

Missed the other christmas thread, but wow, you guys at theese forums are great, and really generous!

I would love to be included, if I am qualified. I'm a student, and in a bit of a tight spot now and have cancelled the light purchase I considered to do before Christmas. My highest end light is a Fenix L2p, which is broken atm (but the good folks at lighthound was going to see what they could do).
And merry christmas and a happy holy day to you all to!


----------



## rcashel11 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*



MayCooper said:


> Good work ksbman!
> 
> I'm not 'rich' enough to donate, but certainly not needy enough to receive a light this way. A big thumbs up :twothumbs to you ksbman! for making this happen!


 
Agreed.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

I'm a student, and I have never had a good light yet (short lived with the fenix that died)...That money I saved up had to go to something more important, much more important  I would like to be included (please?).


----------



## Waffle (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

I would like to be included.

Thank You.


----------



## smurf_boi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

i'd like to be considered...thanks!!


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

Please consider me as well, Thank you! My reason is because I have no job, and Almost all the money I make goes to bills...Not much left over for goodies like nice flashlights...
:thanks: 

p.s. I think this is a very nice thing to do for the poeple who can't afford them on their own, a very nice gesture indeed around the holidays!:twothumbs :thumbsup:


----------



## Neg2LED (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

Do i still count? as mentioned before, my G2 fell thru....:'(

i have no $$ because of the whole im in high school thing

--neg


----------



## DrifT3R (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

HI,
good job for running this every year.

I am a student in yr 10 without any disposable income as I do not work. I would love to work but my parents want me to concentrate on my studies.

I would like to be included if possible.

Thanks to all the generous people out there.


----------



## chesterqw (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

last year, i would want to be in.

so hard to not buy lights...but i resist and now i have money in my wallet. Rare case huh?


----------



## X Racer (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

Great thing to do... I'll look through my lights and see if I have one to donate... :thumbsup:


----------



## dapyro (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

Very nice thing to do, I am a poor student, but I am already satisfied with my lights, otherwise I would've been very pleased to join!


----------



## Danintex (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*



X Racer said:


> Great thing to do... I'll look through my lights and see if I have one to donate... :thumbsup:



Yeah, that.


----------



## legtu (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

I'd like to be considered... 

Haven't visited here for a while but hopefully, i'll have enough free time to browse around just like what i used to. TIA!


----------



## liteMANIAC (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

I would also like to be considered please. This is quite amazing that you are doing this and all the generous people that have donated....:goodjob: and :thanks: .


----------



## ksbman (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

Hmmm, not many people on the nice list yet. 

Looks like about three lights per person so far.


----------



## phoneguy (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

I would like to be considered. Would be a nice gift to my kids.


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

I do want to thank everyone invlolved again with this whole giveaway, it really is such a nice thing to do! I hope that everyone who ends up with one really appreciates this! Very nice! Real classy people here at CPF!!! Thanks again to all of you guys, not just for this but in general as well for all the information you give away for free too!!!


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Nov 18, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

Wow, you guys are doing this again? I'd like to be considered for this year too.

The light I got last year stopped working, but I still really appreciate the generosity and effort that went into giving it.  You guys are great!


----------



## redskins38 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

Would it be possible for me to be considered for the purpose of giving the light to a friend? The only light he has is a Dorcy and he really does not have a whole lot of money. He is a real big ourdoorsmen and is also going into the army once he is out of school. He is someone who would really apperciate a good light. Id like to get him one my self but i am currently very short on funds.


----------



## Nomad (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

I would really like to be on this list. My only "high end" light is a modified mini-mag and it works pretty poorly (bulb always falls out, run time is very short and it isn't as bright as I hoped it'd be). I did receive a light last year, but my car was broken into. The light was hidden in the little center console thing/drink holders, the thieves were after my radio and got the light while rifling the car. I'm quite poor, full time student going for a teaching degree. 


Michael/Nomad


----------



## Robban (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*



ksbman said:


> Hmmm, not many people on the nice list yet.
> 
> Looks like about three lights per person so far.


If you need more random people to fill the list with please feel free to include me 

I most certainly do *not* meet the criteria this time around like I did a couple of years ago though  I didn't have a job back then but I now have a steady income.

Good luck to all of you guys and a big thanks to ksbman and all the donators for doing this once more.


----------



## Nomad (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*



ksbman said:


> Hmmm, not many people on the nice list yet.
> 
> Looks like about three lights per person so far.


 

On the plus side that means people might be doing better this year and were able generally to get themselves the lights they want. Definitely a good thing! It could also mean that the CPF is more "matured" and that there are a greater portion of flashlight enthusiasts who have a lot of nice lights compared to those who can't afford the good stuff!

-Michael


----------



## vizlor (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

I'd like to be included please 

Currently back in school for a at least another year.


----------



## JOshooter (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

I'm a second year engineering student. I'd like to be entered in the drawing. Hopefully when I graduate, I'll have more time, funds and lights to contribute toward the CPF.


----------



## carbine15 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

I'll be finishing my Associates degree in December. I'm still unemployed and I'm living off my credit. Bank account is 0. My nicest light is my ROP or maybe my streamlight scorpion. I'd like to be considered in this drawing too without objection.


----------



## ksbman (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*



redskins38 said:


> Would it be possible for me to be considered for the purpose of giving the light to a friend? The only light he has is a Dorcy and he really does not have a whole lot of money. He is a real big ourdoorsmen and is also going into the army once he is out of school. He is someone who would really apperciate a good light. Id like to get him one my self but i am currently very short on funds.


If you qualify to receive a light, you can do whatever you'd like with with it. 

If you don't qualify, and your friend isn't a member of CPF, then no.

Here are my rules-

-This offer is open to those active members of the CPF community who cannot afford to buy one of these lights themselves, whether it be because they have no job, no disposable income, or are still in school. 

- If you have a few ‘high end’ lights, but don't have any cash at the moment, you don't qualify.
- If you just don’t want to spend your own money, you don’t qualify.
- If you just want another light to add to your collection, you don’t qualify.
- If you aren’t registered at CPF before this post, you don’t qualify.
- If you haven’t posted at CPF in the last 6 months before this post, you don’t qualify.

Let me know if you qualify, and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## sskyy (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

Please could I be included. I am a student (6th Form). I was hoping to be given a nice light this christmas but I don't think it will be happening.
Thank you


----------



## rinali (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

Please include me too. Thank you.


----------



## Newuser01 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

I would like to be considerred also, Please.
Thanks to CPF, I wants lots of lights but own only the cheapo LED lights.

I dont have steady income!

Noob.


----------



## jayflash (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

Could it be that there are many new CPF members who can't believe that they would qualify or that this is for real? Ksbman brightened my first CPF Christmas when I was out of work and never expecting to have a good light so soon.

Cheers to Keith Brinkman, CPF's very own Santa of lumens! Thanks again ksbman...YOU da Man.


----------



## jmw19 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

I'd like to be included - I think I qualify, as I'm putting my wife through school, and that eats up pretty much any disposable income we have. I'm not complaining ,because the bills are paid and we have food, shelter.

Still, looking through the BST listings every day, watching several-hundred dollar lights come and go is sobering. She should be done this spring, though, and I fully plan to give back next year - "paying it forward", so to speak.

Thanks, and Happy Thanksgiving ksbman.
Jon


----------



## Noxonomus (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV*

I would also like to be considered.

Jobless student who is afraid he won't be able to keep that up for much longer.


----------



## ksbman (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Well, I just got home from work, so lets go!

Here's the order in which the winners get to choose -

1. mchlwise
2. carbine15
3. Edro
4. Noxonomus
5. cutlerylover
6. AloneInTheDark
7. Newuser01
8. D-Dog
9. jmw19
10. mossyoak
11. Waffle
12. Southernwayfarer
13. legtu
14. rinali
15. smurf_boi
16. JOshooter
17. DrifT3R
18. vizlor
19. Kryosphinx
20. Neg2LED
21. liteMANIAC
22. phoneguy
23. sskyy
24. flash_bang
25. Nomad
26. Lobo
27. Narpho
28. T4R06
29. M.TEX
30. FredM
31. Jerb
32. persoontje

And here's what they get to choose-

1.  Surefire G2Z, Tan, w/  3 watt drop-in, SF SC1, and P61, donated by ksbman 
2. DSpeck Firefly, donated by ksbman. 
3. Surefire E2L, donated by ksbman.
4. Surefire E1L, donated by ksbman.
5. Pelican 2680 HeadsUp Lite Recoil LED, kinda heavy, donated by ksbman.
6. 2AA fivemega MiniMag with Nexgen 750mA UX1L Sandwich, donated by ksbman.
7. Withdrawn, not working.
8. Fenix L1P, donated by 4sevens.
9. Fenix L1P, donated by 4sevens.
10. Fenix L1P, donated by 4sevens.
11. Fenix L1S, donated by 4sevens.
12. Fenix L2S, donated by 4sevens.
13. Fenix V1, donated by 4sevens.
14. Fenix E0n, donated by 4sevens.
15. Fenix L0P-SE, donated by 4sevens.
16. Fenix L0P-SE, donated by 4sevens.
17. Fenix P1Dn, donated by 4sevens.
18. Fenix P1Db, donated by 4sevens.
19. Jil Inteli JCR2 IT , donated by jeffb.
20. Surefire E1W-BY (Winelight), donated by OpticsHQ.
21. Surefire E2W-BY (Winelight), donated by OpticsHQ.
22. 2 green 1.55x5 mm vials, donated by [email protected].
23. 2 green 1.55x5 mm vials, donated by [email protected].
24. 2 green 1.55x5 mm vials, donated by [email protected].
25. Fenix E0b, donated by billybright.
26. Surefire G2, black, donated by RAF_Groundcrew.
27. Inova T2, donated by Chris201W.
28. Surefire G2, w/ P60 & P61, donated by Visible EM Wave.
29. SF E2E Executive Elite , donated by Vinnyp.
30. Fenix L0P, donated by Vinnyp.
31. Nuwai 3 Watt Led, black, donated by bwm.
32. Pelican MityLite 1900, blue, donated by Kryosphinx.
33. River Rock LED Lantern , donated by jbfla.
34. River Rock 2AA, donated by Lee1959. (Not sure if picture is right - ksbman)
35. Inova T2, donated by underdust.
36. Surefire G2, OD, donated by GarageBoy.
37. Princeton Tec Tec40 , donated by simonsays.
38. Brinkman Maxfire LX , donated by LightHearted.
39. Surefire G2, pick your color, light will ship from Lighthound, donated by carrot .
40. Fenix E0, donated by AFAustin .
41. PentagonLight PX1, donated by tacticalsupply.com.
42. Luxeogen LR12 3W , donated by Flame.
43. U*Image Versatile Kit, donated by nekomane .
44. $20 gift certificate for fenix-store.com, donated by greenLED.
45. Luxeogen LR12 3W , donated by Christoph.
46. Surefire G2, pick your color, light will ship from Lighthound, donated by jgdawes.
47. Craftsman 1W headlamp, 3-position switch(red led-white low-white high), donated by LEDninja.
48. E.T. magnet, donated by greenlight. (PM greenlight with personal info in the subject line.)
49. E.T. magnet, donated by greenlight. (PM greenlight with personal info in the subject line.)
50. E.T. magnet, donated by greenlight. (PM greenlight with personal info in the subject line.)
51. E.T. magnet, donated by greenlight. (PM greenlight with personal info in the subject line.)
52. E.T. magnet, donated by greenlight. (PM greenlight with personal info in the subject line.)
53. E.T. magnet, donated by greenlight. (PM greenlight with personal info in the subject line.)
54. E.T. magnet, donated by greenlight. (PM greenlight with personal info in the subject line.)
55. E.T. magnet, donated by greenlight. (PM greenlight with personal info in the subject line.)
56. E.T. magnet, donated by greenlight. (PM greenlight with personal info in the subject line.)
57. E.T. magnet, donated by greenlight. (PM greenlight with personal info in the subject line.)
58. E.T. magnet, donated by greenlight. (PM greenlight with personal info in the subject line.)
59. E.T. magnet, donated by greenlight. (PM greenlight with personal info in the subject line.)
60. E.T. magnet, donated by greenlight. (PM greenlight with personal info in the subject line.)
61. E.T. magnet, donated by greenlight. (PM greenlight with personal info in the subject line.)
62. E.T. magnet, donated by greenlight. (PM greenlight with personal info in the subject line.)
63. 6 1/2D 4000mAh, button top NiMH cells w/ a plastic battery holder for charging, donated by JimmyM.
64. Pelican MityLite 1900, blue, donated by Paul6ppca.
65. Brinkman Maxfire LX  w/  3 watt drop-in, donated by litho123 . 


Updates to the list will be in the first post only.


I'd like to thank all the Santas who donated a gift for the give-away. :thanks::bow:

RULES- Don’t take a light just because it is free. If you have no use for what is available when it is your turn to choose, leave it for the next person. Please be considerate.

The first person on the list picks which light he wants and posts his choice. The second person then makes his choice from what's left and posts what he's chosen. And so on.

Once we get to the bottom of the list there will still be some lights left over. We'll just run the list again, this time in reverse order, starting from the bottom and working up until all the lights are gone.

I will update the list to reflect what's been chosen already, but you don't have to wait on me. Just read the post ahead of yours and choose accordingly.

The process will take a few days because I won't notify you when it's your turn. You'll just have to check the thread to see when you're up. If it's been your turn for a couple days and you haven't chose yet, I will send you an e-mail and/or a PM. If I still haven't heard from you, you will be skipped over.

After you've chosen a light, send an e-mail or PM with your address to the person who donated the light and we'll mail your light to you.

And it's not too late to be added to the bottom of the list if you qualify.

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all! :santa:


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

66 items available to 30 CPF members, that's quite impresisve on it's own !!

:goodjob:


----------



## lucio (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

wow this is touching.

u're great guys


----------



## RonnieBarlow (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Congratulations to all, and hats off to ksbman. You're a true saint for doing this, Keith. It's generosity like this that makes CPF the great place it is.

:thumbsup:


----------



## vizlor (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Wow! Alot of that stuff is awesome :bow:


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



lucio said:


> wow this is touching.
> 
> u're great guys


 
Ditto, very generous, Thank you so much!!!

 these are tears of joy!


----------



## mchlwise (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

WOW. 

This whole thing that ksbman has organized is just amazing, made so much more amazing by the generousity of all those who donated. What incredible luck to be selected to choose first from the amazing list of items. It's overwhelming. :mecry: 

I'd better get to it, though, so others can join in the fun. 

After an agonizingly difficult choice and much consideration... I'm going to have to go with...


* #1, the SureFire G2Z* with all the cool stuff, from the very very generous ksbman. 

Thank you SO VERY VERY much. :rock: It's my first SureFire. :mecry:

Congratulations to all, and thanks again to all of the generous contributors. 

:santa:


----------



## vizlor (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Perhaps this should be stickied while people are chosing so that they don't miss it it by accident. Or perhaps that's a hassle.

Grats mchlwise!


----------



## M.TEX (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Hello Guys and Santa

I would LOVE to be in this list. Last year I couldn't get in and I only Own 1

hight end flashlight ( also 2 Raw [used ] ). so I work in a Golf course and I don't make much money there to keep up with life and buy flashlights. I only got cheap stuff but oneday I would love to get a flashlight like the # 2 on this list.so I have to save a lot of cash and many times ain't easy. I had to drop
from the exoliom ss list and I told him why....
Let me in if possible. Thank you to all members ( Santa's ) 

Best wishes to all,

M.TEX ( Ooops I guess the list is closed......right ? )


----------



## Sigman (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Indeed a BIG THANK YOU to ksbman for organizing this "event" once again!! It's members such as him and those who donated that help to make the CPF Community the positive group/resource that it is!! (My donation to this event didn't make it in reasonable time this year due to my own procrastination!! I apologize - but I do believe in "Pay it forward" and the good deeds continue to happen...)

:thanks: :thanks: :thanks: :thanks: :thanks:


----------



## greenLED (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Yup-o! What Sigman said.

Ksbman :rock:


----------



## carrot (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Ditto. +1 to what Sigman said.


----------



## Vinnyp (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Yes great idea and well done, I am new here and think this a really good idea and well done for organising it.


----------



## Coop (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

If there's still a free spot on the list, I'd like to add my dad if possible. He's a budding flashaholic and he's going through a divorce at the moment so he could really use a little pick me up...


----------



## FredM (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Hey guys please me add me to the list. This is awesome. I saw the Post but couldn;t get in due to Thanksgiving


----------



## Nomad (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I'd like to make a suggestion to help this go a little faster (an idea we did on another board I'm on for a group buy/mixed lot). If there are 3-4 people ahead of you, perhaps you could list your top 3-4 (whatever, arbitrary number) picks in order of preference? For example "there are 4 people ahead of me, so my preference is, in order, #7, #34, #21, #79." or something of that sort. Thus, if the people ahead of you picked #7 and #34, you'd get #21. That way nobody's held up by waiting for someone who is tied up with the holidays.  It's especially good to do this if you know you're going to be busy and not check for a few days. 

This is just a suggestion, and shouldn't interrupt the way things are working or kbsman's rules. I know nobody wants to have to check the board very frequently if it would interfere with their normal lives and would be entirely optional.


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

It sounds like a nice suggestion but I am affraid that will make this confusing...I know its hard to wait, lol, but its worth the wait! I am lucky enough to be #5 and its killing me waiting, lol...


----------



## carbine15 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Sorry guys, I've been away with family for the holiday. I'm ready to pick. I would like the Surefire E1L, donated by ksbman. I've never owned such a quality piece of anything.. I have more to say but I'm busy here with the family so; NEXT!


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

What and awesome list to choose from!
Great job once again ksbman!


----------



## Edro (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Thank goodness CPF is back from maintenance! I just missed carbine15's post before the CPF maintanance took place.
Thank you ksbman for organizing this. :goodjob:
I feel so lucky to be a part of this, really lucky. And to be one of the first to choose...and can't believe it.
Sooo many nice pieces....It was was difficult to choose but I'm going with:

*#3, the Surefire E2L*, donated by the extremely generous ksbman.
This will be my first real light! I'm so excited!! :twothumbs

To all the donors: Thank you for donating! Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Your up Noxonomus.


----------



## carbine15 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Wow, CPF just loaded for me for the first time since I posted! I'm so excited I can't breath! I was worried because I didnt read what mchlwise picked and I was worried he might have picked the one I picked. LOL.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

That was the longerst 4 hours EVER, not blaming the administrators, computers and such can turn simple tasks into huge endeavours.

It's great to be back!
:goodjob:


----------



## AlexSchira (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I'm not eligible, I just want to say how much respect I have for what the topic creator is doing. This is just pure selfless charity, it's good to know there are still people that care about the less fortunate around the holidays.


----------



## Waffle (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Is there a way for a mod to email the winners and let them know they won? 

Some of the winners haven't posted since they asked to be considered for the drawing.


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I have been ready to pick ever since I found out I was on the list! Im just waiting for Noxonomus I already have a backup picked out in case he picks the one I want...I really appreciate being a part of this great giveaway it really is an awesome idea and if I thank everyone who donated again for your generous donations!!! You guys are the ones that made this possible, and it means alot to me and I am sure it means alot to everyone else who will get something, Thanks again!


----------



## Noxonomus (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I would like to thank every one who donated a light for this thread I was truly impressed when I saw the both the quantity and quality of the things donated.

Thank you all.

But I would like to thank ksbman in particular both for starting this and for donating my light of choice, *#6 the fivemega MiniMag.* Good work.


----------



## cutlerylover (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Ok, after alot of thinking and pondering I think I will choose...


21. Surefire E2W-BY (Winelight), donated by OpticsHQ.


There are so many great lights left but ever since I started reading about flashlights I always wanted a winelight! And again, I can't thank everyone enough for the great donations!!!!!!!


----------



## ksbman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*


----------



## ksbman (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



Waffle said:


> Is there a way for a mod to email the winners and let them know they won?
> 
> Some of the winners haven't posted since they asked to be considered for the drawing.


Feel free to send someone a PM when it's their turn. It will speed things up.


----------



## carbine15 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Everyone post your phone numbers and I promise I'll call you when it's your turn!


----------



## Lobo (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



Waffle said:


> Is there a way for a mod to email the winners and let them know they won?
> 
> Some of the winners haven't posted since they asked to be considered for the drawing.


 
That's a good idea, from 6 to 16(was too lazy to check the rest) almost none has been active since this post, it could take some time if they dont know the raffle is on and they don't check the forums regurlarly. PM works too, but email is better, if they had visited the forum they probably saw the thread anyway.
Oh, well, I'll shut up now and stand kindly in the queue.  
Can't hardly wait! Suspence is killing me. 

And thumbs up to KSBman and everybody who donated, heartwarmingly nice of you!


----------



## Coop (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



ksbman said:


> If you qualify to receive a light, you can do whatever you'd like with with it.
> 
> If you don't qualify, and your Dad isn't a member of CPF, then no.
> 
> ...




I don't think I qualify, as I already stated in my earlier post. My dad isn't a member of CPF, he would fit in here pretty well, but his english skills are only limited. Anyway, as he is going through a very difficult time and really could use a random act of kindness, I asked if it was possible to have him put on the list. A simple 'no, he's not a member of CPF' would have been enough, but he was put on the list in the no. 32 spot.

While CPF was down for maintenance I had already told him about this great initiative and he was actually moved to tears that there are people out there who do something like this. Only to find that he was removed from the list when CPF came back up. I think it really stinks that he was first put on the list and later taken off again. Anyway... I'll get him a nice light for christmas somehow. I'll even let this give away get the credit for it, because if I tell him he was taken off the list he'll just get depressed again...

Right, now that I got that little rant  out of the way, I want you to know there's absolutely no hard feelings (a little dissapointment maybe  ) and I still think it's a great thing that you are all doing. I hope that it will be repeated next year, and I truely hope that I will be in a position to donate then. 


Pepijn


----------



## persoontje (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Hello,

Is it still possible to sign up for this? And do i qualify?
I'm 13 years old and from the netherlands. After reading much pages on this forum i decided to buy an fenix l2t. I'd really like to know more about flashlight, and maybe make a simple mod, but i dont have the money for that.
(the 50 dollar for the fenix was really much for me)


----------



## ksbman (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



MayCooper said:


> I don't think I qualify, as I already stated in my earlier post. My dad isn't a member of CPF, he would fit in here pretty well, but his english skills are only limited. Anyway, as he is going through a very difficult time and really could use a random act of kindness, I asked if it was possible to have him put on the list. A simple 'no, he's not a member of CPF' would have been enough, but he was put on the list in the no. 32 spot.
> 
> While CPF was down for maintenance I had already told him about this great initiative and he was actually moved to tears that there are people out there who do something like this. Only to find that he was removed from the list when CPF came back up. I think it really stinks that he was first put on the list and later taken off again. Anyway... I'll get him a nice light for christmas somehow. I'll even let this give away get the credit for it, because if I tell him he was taken off the list he'll just get depressed again...
> 
> ...


I originally thought 'sure no problem', but after thinking about it, i realized it wouldn't be fair to the other people who didn't qualify but would like to be considered. I screwed up.

Send me his address and I'll see that he gets a light for Christmas. Would he prefer an LED or Incandescent?


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



Lobo said:


> That's a good idea, from 6 to 16(was too lazy to check the rest) almost none has been active since this post, it could take some time if they dont know the raffle is on and they don't check the forums regurlarly.




I dont see a point to post until its my turn to pick.
I have been active but the forum was kinda down for "4" hours. j/k


----------



## Coop (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



ksbman said:


> I originally thought 'sure no problem', but after thinking about it, i realized it wouldn't be fair to the other people who didn't qualify but would like to be considered. I screwed up.
> 
> Send me his address and I'll see that he gets a light for Christmas. Would he prefer an LED or Incandescent?




Ksbman, you sir are truely a gentleman!

I think he prefers LED... PM incoming!


----------



## ksbman (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*


----------



## mchlwise (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



ksbman said:


> I originally thought 'sure no problem', but after thinking about it, i realized it wouldn't be fair to the other people who didn't qualify but would like to be considered. I screwed up.
> 
> Send me his address and I'll see that he gets a light for Christmas. Would he prefer an LED or Incandescent?



:bow:

What a great gesture. 

:mecry:


----------



## Flame (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



ksbman said:


> Send me his address and I'll see that he gets a light for Christmas. Would he prefer an LED or Incandescent?


 




Kieth,
There is a special place in heaven for people like you....


----------



## Coop (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Keith really is a class act...

And I will make sure he gets rewarded for his effort. Keith, can you PM me your adress?


----------



## redskins38 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Sorry about that, mailbox is good to go now.


----------



## persoontje (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Great that I'm allowed to take part in this. :goodjob:
Now I have to wait till it's my turn though.


----------



## Newuser01 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Happy Hollidays to everyone!

I would like to thank Keith and everyone who donated - kindly thank you.

I received the pm from ksbman with smily to go ahead and post my 1st 2 choices and here they are.

1. Fenix P1Dn, donated by 4sevens.
2. Fenix P1Db, donated by 4sevens.

Regards.
Noob


----------



## DrifT3R (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Thanks to everyone for donating. I'm 18th on the list and I can't wait. :rock:


----------



## D-Dog (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



Newuser01 said:


> Happy Hollidays to everyone!
> 
> I would like to thank Keith and everyone who donated - kindly thank you.
> 
> ...


Are we assuming that AloneInTheDark will be skipped over. In that case being I am right after you, should I post my choices too?

BTW: Nice choices Newuser01 , you have good taste though I prefer the black over the natural 

PS: thanks again so much for organizing this ksbman


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Hi everybody! Sorry for taking so long. I tried checking in a couple of days ago, but CPF was down.  

I choose 17. Fenix P1Dn, donated by 4sevens!

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Newuser01 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I guess I'd get the #18. Fenix P1Db, donated by 4sevens. 

Now I just have to send email to 47's for contact information.

Thanks everyone again.

Regards.
NOOB!

Can't wait!! I hope that 47's not too busy to send this out!! Woohoooooo!


----------



## D-Dog (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Wow, it is my turn and I still can't believe that this is for real  . I would like to thank all of those who donated a light, with a special THANKS to ksbman for all of his dedication in puting this all together.  

Now for my choice:

*lets see, #17 was picked first and then #18 was, so I guess #19 goes next :lolsign: (Really crazy it worked out this way)

#19. Jil Inteli JCR2 IT has been the one light I really wanted when I first read the thread and I am really blessed to have it still there 

I don't want to hold up all those who come after me, so let the Christmas Gift Giveaway continue


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



D-Dog said:


> Are we assuming that AloneInTheDark will be skipped over. In that case being I am right after you, should I post my choices too?
> 
> BTW: Nice choices Newuser01 , you have good taste though I prefer the black over the natural
> 
> PS: thanks again so much for organizing this ksbman



No need to skip me. I just made my choice.  Was there a time limit in which I would of been skipped? 24 hours? 48 hours?

It might be a good idea for everybody to post thier top two or three choices when they see they are about to come up. Sorry again for being slow and thank you again to ksbman and everybody who donated, especially 4sevens. You guys are great!


----------



## D-Dog (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



AloneInTheDark said:


> No need to skip me. I just made my choice.  Was there a time limit in which I would of been skipped? 24 hours? 48 hours?
> 
> It might be a good idea for everybody to post thier top two or three choices when they see they are about to come up. Sorry again for being slow and thank you again to ksbman and everybody who donated, especially 4sevens. You guys are great!



Yea, sorry about that, I wasn't really sure if when Newuser said he got permission to post his choices, whether ksbman meant you were going to be skipped (I think it would be a few days before you would have been), or if he meant that people coming up should post their choices to speed up the process.

PS: Hoped that my PM would help you know it was your turn


----------



## jmw19 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I'm glad I checked in before bed - I'd hate to slow this up.

I choose one of the Femix L0P-SE's from 4sevens. 

Thanks again to all who gave, and to ksbman for keeping track, and Sasha for CPF.
Jon.


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

well, since its my turn i will take #2 DSpeck firefly i have always liked this light. thanks everybody for such a wonderful raffle.


----------



## Waffle (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I'll take 20. Surefire E1W-BY (Winelight), donated by OpticsHQ.


Thanks to all that donated lights and time to this wonderful gesture.


----------



## T4R06 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

12 more to go before my turn :rock:


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



Waffle said:


> I'll take 20. Surefire E1W-BY (Winelight), donated by OpticsHQ.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all that donated lights and time to this wonderful gesture.


Oh, I was eyeing that E1W. Very nice snag indeed.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Apparently, when you click the CPF link to send me an e-mail, it doesn't reach me.

Click here to e-mail me.


----------



## rinali (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Only two more to go.  Bump so Southernwayfarer knows it's his turn.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



ksbman said:


> Apparently, when you click the CPF link to send me an e-mail, it doesn't reach me.
> 
> Click here to e-mail me.


You got my PM though right?


----------



## DrifT3R (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

whoo, im 17 instead of 18 now. Only 5 left.


----------



## legtu (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Just like Newuser01, ksbman PM'd me that I can post my top choices... 

So many nice lights to choose from but the ones that I like most are the:
1) Fenix L0P-SE by 4sevens
2) Fenix L1S by 4sevens

Thanks to ksbman, et al... :rock:


----------



## Nomad (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Darn that Southernwayfarer, only been here a month and a half and already slowin' things down. Yeesh.  

Ok I'm a little antsy! 

vegasnomad at aol 

if I start holding up the list when it's my turn please email me!


----------



## Lobo (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



Nomad said:


> Darn that Southernwayfarer, only been here a month and a half and already slowin' things down. Yeesh.
> 
> Ok I'm a little antsy!
> 
> ...


 
Haha, I agree, "the waiting, it's the hardest part". 
Oh, and you're just before me, so don't take the light I had in mind.


----------



## rinali (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Has anybody contacted Southernwayfarer to let him know it's his turn?


----------



## ksbman (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I sent him a PM Thursday, Friday, and Saturday.

If he doesn't choose by Sunday afternoon, we'll skip over him. He can cut in line and pick a flashlight when he shows up.


----------



## rinali (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

If you guys decide to move on, I would like to put in my first choice.

1) Surefire E2E Executive Elite , donated by Vinnyp

My first choice would of been the ones with the KL1 LED head ksbman has donated, but this is my third choice. If I get it, it would be my third choice all the way down here at 14. That would rock! :rock:


----------



## persoontje (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



rinali said:


> If you guys decide to move on, I would like to put in my first choice.
> 
> 1) Surefire E2E Executive Elite , donated by Vinnyp
> 
> My first choice would of been the ones with the KL1 LED head ksbman has donated, but this is my third choice. If I get it, it would be my third choice all the way down here at 14. That would rock! :rock:



Damnit, i wanted to have the E2E too  
lol


----------



## ksbman (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



legtu said:


> So many nice lights to choose from but the ones that I like most are the:
> 
> 1) Fenix L0P-SE by 4sevens
> 
> Thanks to ksbman, et al... :rock:





rinali said:


> If you guys decide to move on, I would like to put in my first choice.
> 
> 1) Surefire E2E Executive Elite , donated by Vinnyp
> 
> My first choice would of been the ones with the KL1 LED head ksbman has donated, but this is my third choice. If I get it, it would be my third choice all the way down here at 14. That would rock! :rock:


smurf_boi, you're up!

To make this quicker, when you see your turn coming up, you can post your top 2, 3, or 4 choices.


----------



## DrifT3R (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

noooooooooo the e2e is gone!!! =]

ill make up my mind and then post my choices.


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

one to two!


1. #42. Luxeogen LR12 3W , donated by Flame.
1. #45. As above, donated by Christoph
2. #11. Fenix L1S, donated by 4sevens.

Will update if my choices change...

--neg


----------



## rinali (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Looks like I got a good one! Sorry persoontje, sorry DrifT3R. The E2E is mine.  

Thank you to everybody involved and I hope you all have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Yes, Happy Holidays to everyone! I seriously can't thank everyone invloved enough for this opportunity! I think I might get the winelight II I picked in the mail tomorrow... I can't wait! Just awesome guys, sooo generous! I was thinking about this giveaway 2 days ago and it made me want to give back somehow so I gathered up alot of my stuff that I just don't use anymore and I donated it to the MANNA orginazation who gives back to underprivileged kids...and now a bunch of kids wil get some toys for christmas...Makes you feel good to give and make others less fortunate happy!


----------



## Kryosphinx (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



cutlerylover said:


> Yes, Happy Holidays to everyone! I seriously can't thank everyone invloved enough for this opportunity! I think I might get the winelight II I picked in the mail tomorrow... I can't wait! Just awesome guys, sooo generous! I was thinking about this giveaway 2 days ago and it made me want to give back somehow so I gathered up alot of my stuff that I just don't use anymore and I donated it to the MANNA orginazation who gives back to underprivileged kids...and now a bunch of kids wil get some toys for christmas...Makes you feel good to give and make others less fortunate happy!



Giving really does feel a whole lot better than recieving.


----------



## smurf_boi (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

thanks for "alerting" me....
i'll take number 27. Inova T2, donated by Chris201W.
thanks for organising....
eumm...what should i do next after having chosen..


----------



## ksbman (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



smurf_boi said:


> eumm...what should i do next after having chosen..


Send the person who donated the light a PM with your address.


----------



## JOshooter (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I'd like #43 U*Image Versatile Kit, donated by nekomane.

Thanks once again for doing this great event!


----------



## DrifT3R (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

ok ,it's me. =]

ill take . #39. Surefire G2, pick your color, light will ship from Lighthound, donated by carrot .

I would like to say thanks to all the extremely generous people out there. You guys rock.


----------



## vizlor (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

This thread really sped up! As well as drifter, I'm taking a g2 with a colour of choise.

Number 46!

I like how I got what I wanted even though I was at number 18! Only speaks for how many awesome things people gave away. :wow:


Thanks ksbman, jqdawes and CPF! I hope to be on the giving end next year :santa:


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I got a couple PM regarding the G2 I donated (#28 on the list). 

It's black, has the lock-out tail cap. Brand new but was opened to remove batteries for storage. The P61 is still in original SF bag unopened.


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I was packing gift #47 Craftsman headlamp last night. The box was too big. Came across another light I was not using so I threw that in. Everything is now snug in the box.
Gift #47 has been upgraded to 1 Craftsman 3AAA 1 watt headlamp and 1 Craftsman 4AA 5 LED SS flashlight. 3 position switch on the flashlight -1 LED, 4 LED, 5 LED.


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

one to two!


1. #42. Luxeogen LR12 3W , donated by Flame.
2. #45. As above, donated by Christoph

When we get back up the list to me again, i would like #11. Fenix L1S, donated by 4sevens. But someone else may well (and prolly will) choose it, so me happys.

happyness!


----------



## Kryosphinx (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I'll take #65. the Brinkmann Maxfire with BOG LA.


----------



## liteMANIAC (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Hello,

I would like to have #44. $20 gift certificate for fenix-store.com, donated by greenLED. Not sure what I will use it towards, maybe a L0P SE or something. 

I would like to thank greenLED for this and eveyone else who was sooo kind to donate all these great things. Thanks.


----------



## T4R06 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Paging!

23. sskyy
24. flash_bang
25. Nomad
26. Lobo
27. Narpho

then its me!!!! :rock:


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I will keep things moving along. I would like #8 donated by four7s. Many thanks to all that have donated!!! Wishing you all a happy holiday season.
Thanks
Bryan


----------



## persoontje (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Still 10 to go for me :goodjob:


----------



## ksbman (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



persoontje said:


> Still 10 to go for me :goodjob:


And, when it's your turn, you get to choose two lights.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Those alien magnets are cool, I already got one a year ago though! (My girlfriend has it on the fridge right now, consider this a more public thanks.  And I'm awake, just waiting for my turn to pick.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Waiting on sskyy.

Here are flash_bang's choices- 


flash_bang said:


> I would like the:
> 1. PX1 Xenon Light (#41)
> 2. Maxfire LX (#38)
> 
> Thanks!


You can post your top two choices, Nomad.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Wow, this thing is speeding up quickly now! I'll pm sskyy. Christmas comes early this year!  :goodjob:


----------



## sskyy (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Hello, sorry for the what, 
Please could I have the Inova T2, donated by underdust.
It is amazing to be part of this.
Thank you all! :thanks:


----------



## persoontje (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

So is it right that i may chose two lights? (im the last of the list)


----------



## mchlwise (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



persoontje said:


> So is it right that i may chose two lights? (im the last of the list)



Yes. 

There are 32 people participating, and 64 items (Item #7 was withdrawn). 

It started at the top, then when it gets to you, you pick two, and it goes in reverse order back up to the top. 

The very last item will go to the person who picked first.


----------



## persoontje (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



mchlwise said:


> Yes.
> 
> There are 32 people participating, and 64 items (Item #7 was withdrawn).
> 
> ...



Great :twothumbs

Now still: 25. Nomad
26. Lobo
27. Narpho
28. T4R06
29. M.TEX
30. FredM
31. Jerb

left.

I hope there will be still some good lights left. Im starting to make up my list now xD


----------



## M.TEX (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I will be going to work now...so I hope I can pick my gift on 12.06.06

Just in case I can't log on tonight; ( I'LL take # 45 please / second choice L1P )

I Just don't want to step in anybody toes...

Thanks to All you guys that made this possible.

M.TEX ( Out to work now )


----------



## T4R06 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

@ksbman - just in case i cannot monitor this within the day, my turn will be *#9 L1P donated by 4-7ns*

Thanks so much for making this happen. 

cheers to all! next year its my turn to donate!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Well I had been eyeing that #9 too but I think I'll take:

12. Fenix L2S, donated by 4sevens.

That's a good little light too!


----------



## Lobo (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

The Fenix Civictor V1 is also a good little light.  

So I choose it, from 4Sevens, #13. Kind of incredible that I got one of the ligths I had eyed in from the beginning, says a lot of how many generous souls there are at cpf who have donated lights. Thanks everybody, again!


----------



## ksbman (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Narpho's up.

I already gave T4R06 his choice, since there are two L1P's available.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I added three headlamps and three flashlights to the list.

And before you ask, no, you can't change what you've already picked.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Ksbman, youre are, really amazing.


----------



## persoontje (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Could somebody try to contact narpho? According to the forum's search function he hasnt posted anything on the forum since he signed up for the christmas gifts on 11-17-2006, 12:23 AM


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I got my light today (surefire E2W - Winelight II) Wow this light is awesome, it is smaller than I thought, I read the size online but it still seems smaller in person, lol, awesome light! Thank you so much Mike (OpticsHQ)

p.s. Good luck to everyone who entered the CPF raffle for one of these Winelights...I know the winner willl be very pleased...


----------



## Nomad (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Ksbman, those are nice lights you added. Especially the eternalight, but the head-lamps, angle light, and that little tiny fella are quite nice too! Thanks for putting some more nice lights for the people at the bottom of the list!


----------



## Lobo (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



persoontje said:


> Could somebody try to contact narpho? According to the forum's search function he hasnt posted anything on the forum since he signed up for the christmas gifts on 11-17-2006, 12:23 AM


 
Did you PM him?


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

PM's won't help if he doesn't check the forum...


----------



## vizlor (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

He could just not have posted.


----------



## M.TEX (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Ksbman thanks for your PM.

If Im up I'll take # 45 please

I wish everybody a Happy Christmas ! Thanks .

M.TEX


----------



## persoontje (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

kbsman, could we continue with the next one? (or after 1-2 more days)


----------



## ksbman (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Tomorrow afternoon we'll skip over Narpho. It will have been 3 days waiting for him by then.

I think when we start going back up the list I won't wait as long. By then, everybody will know what is going on and there will be no excuses for holding up the line.

If you are not going to be around, post your top several choices to keep things moving.


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Just a quick note. Sorry I haven't kept up with the thread, but I'll get around to it and start replying to the requests/claims. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Newuser01 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



4sevens said:


> Just a quick note. Sorry I haven't kept up with the thread, but I'll get around to it and start replying to the requests/claims. Thanks for your patience.


Hope you had a nice time off and happy holidays.
Cant wait to get my hands on the REAL flashlight.

Regards.
Noob


----------



## ksbman (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

FredM, you're up!


----------



## JOshooter (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Just got my light in the mail and :wow:!

I really felt like a kid at christmas! I'll have to post a nontechnical review later 

Once again thank you ksbman for organizing this, and nekomane for donating it.


----------



## FredM (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I never dreamed I would get such a nice light. Have been reading about this one on CPF for to long now.

I choose the L1P Number 10!!

THANK YOU!


----------



## persoontje (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Jerb, your turn!


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Hey persoontje...stinks being last I bet the wait is killing you...lol, but at least you get to pick 2 things when its your turn!


----------



## persoontje (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



cutlerylover said:


> Hey persoontje...stinks being last I bet the wait is killing you...lol, but at least you get to pick 2 things when its your turn!



:thumbsup::santa::thumbsup:

Well, i wanna have a surefire g2 , so i dont hope they will pick it away in front of my eyes. Well, there 2 surefires still left, so if narpho doenst come up im sure of it, but if he does...


----------



## ksbman (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



Narpho said:


> Sorry...can I have the eternaLight EliteXRay?


Still waiting on Jerb.


----------



## persoontje (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Yeah, I'm sure that there is a G2 for my! I'll post my choiches soon here kbsman!


----------



## persoontje (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Do you guys know if there is a light which is handy to make my first mod with? I'd like to start with modding a flashlight, but i dont know where to start and i haven't much money for it. Could you recommend a light from here that's handy to start my first mod with? :lolsign:


----------



## DrifT3R (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

the g2 is probably the most simple flashlight to mod on the list. Most of the led will require soldering skills, etc.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

To be honest, in your shoes I'd take the G2 and the 1W Anglehead. That gives you an already modded light with a LONG run time, and a G2 to play with. 

Although the Maxfire is tempting too.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I agree, the anglehead looks very nice. Just wondering how bright it is? But 24hour batterylife aint too shabby.
On the other hand I guess half part of the fun with modding a light is that you have done it yourself.


----------



## persoontje (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Well, I'd like to take the G2, because of its handy uses. The other just for the fun of modding it. (however it would be great if i get a nice bright modded light out of it ;-) )


----------



## Nomad (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I'd suggest posting your three favorites, in order of preference, because one person is ahead of you and you get a double choice since you're last in line.


----------



## persoontje (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Ok. My number 1 would be the number 26 black surefire g2. But I'm still thinking about my second light.

I could take another G2 so i can mod that one with rechargables, but another light would be cooler ;-).

Or i could take the anglehead. But how bright is it, in comparisation with the l2t (which i bought earlier this year :laughing?


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

When it gets back to me i'd like either the l1s or the mitylite 1900...but knowing my luck i wont get either! 

--neg


----------



## persoontje (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Hey,

When are we going to skip Jerb. He hasnt been actice for a while


----------



## Vickers (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I'd like to be excluded.

Love,

1st post reverse-psychology fellow


----------



## Lobo (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



persoontje said:


> Hey,
> 
> When are we going to skip Jerb. He hasnt been actice for a while


 
Man, I can feel your agony! Would have killed me to be last on the list and have to wait for everybody to show up before you could choose, especially when you know many of them are not that active here. Hope you get what you want/need!


----------



## ksbman (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Jerb hadn't bothered to check in for a week. His last last activity was 12-04-2006 @12:32 AM. I sent him a PM each of the last three days, so...

persoontje, you're finally up!



persoontje said:


> Ok. My number 1 would be the number 26 black surefire g2.


Waiting on your second choice.


----------



## persoontje (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



ksbman said:


> Jerb hadn't bothered to check in for a week. His last last activity was 12-04-2006 @12:32 AM. I sent him a PM each of the last three days, so...
> 
> persoontje, you're finally up!
> 
> ...



I'll post it soon. (=in a few hours) ksbman could you check your pm inbox?


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

YAY, the list is going back up to the top soon!!! I hope I can choose a headlight or one of the 2 Pelican MityLite 1900, but now looking at the number of people and items left, it looks like I might be getting a cool magnet instead...I guess I will just have to wait and see...


----------



## persoontje (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

The list can go back to the top now!
Thanks for offering this all the donaters and ksbman!

My choiches:

The surefire G2 #26 (ksbman has filled that in already I think)

and

The Fenix L0P #30


----------



## ksbman (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

FredM's up!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Quick hit'n'run. I also emailed Jerb (he actually didn't have CPF emails blocked). Ah well this means when he does get his heiney on here he has two choices, right? Thanks for hosting this KSBMAN! Now back to the grind of finals week. ::shudders:: I'm too old for this.


----------



## ksbman (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

FredM choose #36 Surefire G2

M.TEX, you're up!



Nomad said:


> ...this means when he does get his heiney on here he has two choices, right?


Yep


----------



## T4R06 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

ill take # 11. fenix L1S by 4-7ns

Thanks again


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Oh you evil man!  ah well...life goes on  

BTW I recieved the Luxogen...By gods it's tiny! and bright! and wrapped up under the tree 

--neg


----------



## M.TEX (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

OK guys 

# 14 if I get to choose again...

Thank very much to all of you that made this possible !

:goodjob: 

M.TEX


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

 to the top... Just keeping the thread fresh and on top so everyone can see it...


----------



## Paul6ppca (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I cant believe this didnt finish in 10 minutes!


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I know...I guess some of the people just don't check the forums as religously as others do...lol, I imagined that we would have zipped up and down this list in 3 days...


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Quick update. Sorry I've been quite busy these days.

8. *Gone - to phoneguy* Fenix L1P, donated by 4sevens.
*SHIPPED*

9. *Gone - to T4R06* Fenix L1P, donated by 4sevens.
*SHIPPED*

10. *Gone - to FredM* Fenix L1P, donated by 4sevens.
**email me your address [email protected]**

11. *Gone - to T4R06* Fenix L1S, donated by 4sevens.
*SHIPPED*

12. *Gone - to Nomad* Fenix L2S, donated by 
4sevens.
*SHIPPED*

13. *Gone - to Lobo* Fenix V1, donated by 4sevens.
*SHIPPED*

14. *Gone - to M.TEX* Fenix E0n, donated by 4sevens.
**email me your address [email protected]**

15. *Gone - to jmw19* Fenix L0P-SE, donated by 4sevens.
*SHIPPED*

16. *Gone - to legtu* Fenix L0P-SE, donated by 4sevens.
*SHIPPED*

17. *Gone - to AloneInTheDark* Fenix P1Dn, donated by 4sevens.
**email me your address [email protected]**

18. *Gone - to Newuser01* Fenix P1Db, donated by 4sevens.
*SHIPPED*


----------



## liteMANIAC (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

You can add me to your list  . I'm only joking. I was fortunate enough get a 20$ gift certifacate to the fenixstore so eventually I'll be ordering a light from you. Hopefully it will be a AA cree:rock: .


----------



## Lobo (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Awesome 4seven! Can't wait to get a hold of that civictor, it will see some good use, can promise that. Thanks again!

Seems like Narpho aint around so I'll post my choice.
#33, the River Rock LED Lantern. It will also see some good use, trust me on that. 

Big thanks to KSBman for organizing this and everybody who donated lights, unbelievably kind! I can assure you guys that my christmas is so much brighter (pun intended) now!
:bow: :bow: :thanks:


----------



## Nomad (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Ok since I happened to be on when you chose, I'll save Ksbman the trouble of referring to the list I EMailed him. My secondary choice is:

63. 6 1/2D 4000mAh, button top NiMH cells w/ a plastic battery holder for charging, donated by JimmyM.


----------



## jbfla (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



Lobo said:


> #33, the River Rock LED Lantern. It will also see some good use, trust me on that. :bow: :bow: :thanks:


 
Lobo,

Send me a PM with your name and mailing address. Let's see how quickly that lantern can get to Sweden.  

jb


----------



## Narpho (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Sorry for slowing things down. Work has me a little crazy this time of year and I've been out of town.


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Ok, I did the match...4 people before me would have to pick the magnet in order for me to be able to get somethign besides the magnet, and although I do like those magnets I would love to get somethign else 1st if possible...but the list is the list and if thats all thats left I am still very gratefull to be getting one...but idealy for me anyway would be one of those headlamps...but like my grandfather always sais, "you can wish in one hand and crap in the other, and see which ones fills up 1st" lol...


----------



## ksbman (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*


----------



## sskyy (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Hi,
Sorry
First choice would be
No. 70 County Comm Ultra-G donated by ksbman.
Second choice
No. 64 or 32 Pelican MityLite 1900, blue, donated by Paul6ppca or Kryosphinx.
Thank you so much for organising this! :goodjob:


----------



## greenlight (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

In the interest of keeping this thread short and closing it soon, please don't post here for a magnet. If you are interested in one, or actually want one, please just pm me with YOUR home address in the subject/title line. If you don't care, leave one for the next person.


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I've shipped the following:

14. *Gone - to M.TEX* Fenix E0n, donated by 4sevens.
**SHIPPED**

These two need to contact me:

10. *Gone - to FredM* Fenix L1P, donated by 4sevens.
**email me your address [email protected]**

17. *Gone - to AloneInTheDark* Fenix P1Dn, donated by 4sevens.
**email me your address [email protected]**


----------



## jbfla (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

#33. RiverRock LED lantern has been shipped, and is on its way to Lobo in Sweden via Global Priority Mail. 

Merry Christmas!

jb


----------



## Kryosphinx (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

My choices, for when it's my turn again.
1. Fenix E0
2-4. Tritium Vials


----------



## Lobo (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



jbfla said:


> #33. RiverRock LED lantern has been shipped, and is on its way to Lobo in Sweden via Global Priority Mail.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> jb


 
Thanks again, jbfla! You're generosity is an example!:thanks: 
I'll try to hang it in the christmas tree. 

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## billybright (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

25. Fenix EO-B shipped today from the UK, going to *Jerb* in the US :santa:


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

OK, I choose #40,Fenix E0 donated by AFAustin.
Thanks AF !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kryosphinx (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



phoneguy said:


> OK, I choose #40,Fenix E0 donated by AFAustin.
> Thanks AF !!!!!!!!!



Darn you... :lolsign:


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

OK my top three things are any one of the little tritium vial sets from [email protected] since there is three, i suppose i should email my deets to [email protected]

--neg


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



Kryosphinx said:


> Darn you... :lolsign:



OOOPPSS. Sorry Kryo

Actually you should be pleased to hear that I am enlightening another with this Fenix, my 8 year old boy.A new flashaholic in the making!!


----------



## Kryosphinx (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



phoneguy said:


> OOOPPSS. Sorry Kryo
> 
> Actually you should be pleased to hear that I am enlightening another with this Fenix, my 8 year old boy.A new flashaholic in the making!!



Awesome! By all means, enlighten him. Start 'em off early.


----------



## AFAustin (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



phoneguy said:


> OOOPPSS. Sorry Kryo
> 
> Actually you should be pleased to hear that I am enlightening another with this Fenix, my 8 year old boy.A new flashaholic in the making!!



Hi, phoneguy. I'll ship the EO tomorrow AM.

This EO is actually one of the ones 4sevens gave away on his own B-day (!), and I wanted to pass along the kind gesture. 

Hope your son likes it, and Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## DrifT3R (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

ok, my two choices are;
24. 2 green 1.55x5 mm vials, donated by [email protected]

and then
64. Pelican MityLite 1900, blue, donated by Paul6ppca.

Thanks again for all the generous donators. I'm enjoying my g2. =]


----------



## vizlor (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I see it's my turn, however, I'm satisfied with what I allready have, and I'm sure someone else will benit more than me with these lights. So I pass and let drifter choose again


----------



## AFAustin (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



vizlor said:


> I see it's my turn, however, I'm satisfied with what I allready have, and I'm sure someone else will benit more than me with these lights. So I pass and let drifter choose again



vizlor, very nice move on your part, and very much in keeping with the spirit of this thread. Merry Christmas!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

The vials for Neg and DrifT3R are in the mail.


----------



## jmw19 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I'll take the lead from vizlor - I feel lucky enough to get one light, let alone two. Plus, this way I won't feel guilty about not checking the thread every 15 minutes.

Have a happy Christmas, Chanukah, Diwali, Ramadan, Tet, Kwanzaa, Taeborum, Solstice - whatever you celebrate, may it be safe and happy.


----------



## liteMANIAC (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Hey guys, you can just skip over me. I'm happy with what I have. Thanks ksbman for organizing and eveyone who donated. 

Merry Chistmas eveybody.


----------



## JOshooter (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

My next choice is #7. Streamlight Septor LED Headlamp, used, has sat in my toolbox at work for the past few years, donated by ksbman.


----------



## smurf_boi (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

i think i'm next and i choose number 69. Elektro Lumens Anglehead donated by ksbman himself....thanks loads for organising and everythingelse!


----------



## Waffle (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*



smurf_boi said:


> i think i'm next and i choose number 69. Elektro Lumens Anglehead donated by ksbman himself....thanks loads for organising and everythingelse!


 
Dang, I was so close.
:touche: 
Nice snag.


----------



## phoneguy (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Four Sevens you have mail


----------



## legtu (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Here's my top 2...

a) 47. Craftsman 1W headlamp, 3-position switch(red led-white low-white high), & Craftsman 4AA 5 LED SS flashlight. 3 position switch on the flashlight (1 LED, 4 LED, 5 LED), donated by LEDninja.

b) 38. Brinkman Maxfire LX , donated by LightHearted.


----------



## T4R06 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

got mine today!

i love you david!!!!

merry xmas!


----------



## Jerb (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I'm another CT'er, I too got my headlamp today aswell

thanks again Dave!


----------



## rinali (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I had my sight set on the Anglehead light and it was taken just one pick ahead of me. :mecry:

I'll take this instead. 
47. Craftsman 1W headlamp, 3-position switch(red led-white low-white high), & Craftsman 4AA 5 LED SS flashlight. 3 position switch on the flashlight (1 LED, 4 LED, 5 LED), donated by LEDninja

Thank you all!


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Rinali gets
47. Craftsman 1W headlamp, 3-position switch(red led-white low-white high), & Craftsman 4AA 5 LED SS flashlight. 3 position switch on the flashlight (1 LED, 4 LED, 5 LED), donated by LEDninja
&
legtu gets
38. Brinkman Maxfire LX , donated by LightHearted.

Southernwayfarer is next


----------



## jmw19 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I received the Fenix L0P-SE last night from 4sevens - holy cow, this thing is tiny, and bright! Thanks again to all who participated.

Jon


----------



## Waffle (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I choose either.

66. Black Diamond Moonlight LED Headlamp, old style (one brightness setting), donated by ksbman.

OR

67. Black Diamond Moonlight LED Headlamp, old style (one brightness setting), donated by ksbman.

I would also like to thank OpticsHQ for the Surefire E1W-BY (Winelight). That I have received and I am really enjoying.

Also a big thanks to all the made this possible.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

i will take #67 the other black diamond moonlight headlamp. thanks to all who made this possible.


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

what happened to Southernwayfarer? Does that mean that it is my turn? If so I would like the River Rock 2AA light please. Thanks again to everyone for making this possible


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Im dying to get one of the 2 Pelican MityLite's but I don't think one of them will be left when it gets to me...


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Me too.  I'll take either one of the "Pelican MityLite 1900, blue" that fall to me. Let me know who I need to PM.

Could 4sevens let me know if he received any of my multiple emails and PMs. He posted that he still needs my address, but I've sent it to him three times now, including a recent email.


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I don't want anyone to feel bad or anythign , please if your before me and would like one by all means please pick one...Thats the luck of the order we were picked in, I was just trying to keep the thread up top and make a comment...I do not want anyone who wanted one and comes before me to give it up just for me...


----------



## Nomad (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I got my L2S and I like it, minor technical issue with light I'm working out!  Thanks again for a great light, eagerly awaiting the 6 1/2D cells that're coming to me soon.  (Anyone know if these will fit in a 3 or 4 D mag?)


-Michael


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Kryosphinx, your vials are in the mail. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Newuser01 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Well, there are 2 choices. mitylite or et magnet.

I choose 32. Pelican MityLite 1900, blue, donated by Kryosphinx.


Thank you and happyhollidays.
Regards
Noob


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

So I guess that means I get #64.

64. Pelican MityLite 1900, blue, donated by Paul6ppca.

Thank you again ksbman and everybody who donated.

Merry Christmas! :santa:


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

I will go with the magnet, not just because its my only choice, but because it looks cool and I wanted one anyway! Thank you Greenlight for the donation of the magnets and once again a special thanks to EVERYONE involved with this giveaway, you guys are just awesome!

:santa:...and Happy Holidays to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!! :santa:


----------



## blahblahblah (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Christmas Gifts IV - Santa's Here!*

Ksbman ::goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:

To those who received, may next year be prosperous to all of you.

To those who gave, may your generosity be rewarded and enjoyed by all.


----------



## Concept (Dec 19, 2006)

Just wanted to give Ksbman a big *CHEERS*. I have kept along with this thread and I think Ksbman has done a great job. Such a selfless act and at this time of year to be thinking of others when most people are trying just to get their own families sorted out.

:goodjob:


----------



## cutlerylover (Dec 19, 2006)

:thanks: :wave: :twothumbs :santa: :grouphug: :thumbsup:   :buddies: :wow: :goodjob: :naughty:


----------



## AFAustin (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes, indeed. A big cheer to ksbman, for taking the time out of the hectic holiday schedule to do this.

This is a very nice tradition, much in keeping with the spirit of CPF.


----------



## Jaygnar (Dec 19, 2006)

AFAustin said:


> Yes, indeed. A big cheer to ksbman, for taking the time out of the hectic holiday schedule to do this.
> 
> This is a very nice tradition, much in keeping with the spirit of CPF.



Here Here!!!!:santa:


----------



## 7ender (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow I so wish I had seen this thread when people were still signing up. Iv'e been waiting to get a light so long now, but I can't afford it. Hopefully next year!


It's great you guys do this- on all the forums i'm on, this is the first one where iv'e seen such a thing. Very generous of all the donaters.


----------



## DrifT3R (Dec 19, 2006)

Concept said:


> Just wanted to give Ksbman a big *CHEERS*. I have kept along with this thread and I think Ksbman has done a great job. Such a selfless act and at this time of year to be thinking of others when most people are trying just to get their own families sorted out.
> 
> :goodjob:



ill second that. =]


----------



## farmall (Dec 19, 2006)

+3


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hip Hip!


----------



## Noxonomus (Dec 19, 2006)

Excelent show of holiday spirit, all of you.

PS mine came in handy when the power went out. Thanks ksbman.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 20, 2006)

carbine15 said:


> Hip Hip!


hooray!!!


----------



## D-Dog (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks to all who donated a light with a special thank you to ksbman for running this whole thread. I wish all of you a very happy holiday


----------



## thesurefire (Dec 20, 2006)

ksbman its great to see your still doing this. I still have the 2 lights I got from you long ago. Thanks again.


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Jan 8, 2007)

Did anybody get thier gift from 4sevens yet? I sent him my address on December 2nd and December 17th, but I'm not sure he's getting my emails or PMs.  I'm still waiting.  

I got the MityLite from Paul6ppca. Thank you! :santa:


----------



## legtu (Jan 8, 2007)

AloneInTheDark said:


> Did anybody get thier gift from 4sevens yet? I sent him my address on December 2nd and December 17th, but I'm not sure he's getting my emails or PMs.  I'm still waiting.
> 
> I got the MityLite from Paul6ppca. Thank you! :santa:



Mine hasn't arrived yet...


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 9, 2007)

Rinali just confirmed she got the lights I sent her. Things are slow this year.


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jan 9, 2007)

I got the MityLite from Paul6ppca. Thank you! :santa:[/QUOTE]



Glad it got there safe!! Enjoy!Glad to be a part of this!


----------



## AloneInTheDark (Jan 9, 2007)

I just got an email from 4sevens and it looks like it's on the way. YAY!  Thanks again to everybody for being so generous.


----------



## cutlerylover (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank you Greenlight, I got my ET magnet yesterday, a cool addition to the fridge!


----------

